# Poll: Is Bell's Two Hearted Ale the best IPA in the world?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This week, the state's biggest brewery received high accolades from RateBeer.com, which named Bell's Brewery Inc.'s Two Hearted Ale the best India Pale Ale in the world. 
More...


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

I voted no.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

No. I like 2 hearted but better out there. Also It seems like 2 hearted is very touchy. Every time i have it, bottle or draft is tastes diff.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Bought a 6 to enjoy on a fishing trip. 6 out of 6 guys poured it down the drain. We weren't impressed.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

I'd have to vote no, I'm not one to say anything is the best. I think it's a really good beer and deserves it's spot on the BJCP guidelines.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Even though Two hearted is one of my favorites, especially on tap I voted no. I totally agree that Two hearted can taste different at times. 

There are so many good IPAS out there it's hard to say which one is the best. I've really been diggin' All day ipa in the new 12oz cans. Great bitterness, very easy drinking and that grapefruit punch I look for in an ipa. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Roober said:


> Bought a 6 to enjoy on a fishing trip. 6 out of 6 guys poured it down the drain. We weren't impressed.


Are your buddies used to drinking IPAS? If so, it must have been a bad batch.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

@ 2dogs, yes! All day IPA!!! Furthermore Bells isnt as bad....but i'd swear Dragons Mead brewers pallet is screwed up and or cant taste.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

One of the best definitely! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Two Hearted is great, love it, but agree that you can get a funky batch. That does suck since you just spent 12 bucks on 6 brews.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

remcorebond said:


> One of the best definitely!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Looking past the inherent batch to batch variation...it is a worthy brew! (and named after a great Trout stream!)I wonder what the original IPA's that were brewed for the trips across the ocean tasted like? What other brands are as good??


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

The thing I like about two hearted ale is the born on date. I've noticed if you can get it with in a month of its born on date it's usually pretty darn good. Once you start getting in the 3,4,5 month mark it just doesn't do it for me. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

Its damn good that's for sure but I go with arcadias ipa for my favorite. never had one that didn't taste fresh. Founders centennial is awesome as well as is black rocks 51k and arbor brewings buzz saw and dark horses crooked tree and Dragon Mead crown jewel and new Holland's mad hatter imperial. damn, there is some many good beers I'm gonna go have me one now

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

@ 2dogs, you are right on with the born on date stuff, the intent is to keep it fresh as so was the orginal english idea with IPAs...the truth is Ales arnt shelf stable and arent stable under refridgeration. 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

La gunitas out of California makes a I.P.A. called Lil Sumpin that is very tasty. I live in the Detroit metro area and its not to hard to find. Huma Lupa Licious from Shorts Brewery in Michigan is another. Another fav. Is from Boulder beers in Colorado called Mojo. Absolutely delicious I.P.A. I recently tried Rebel I.P.A. from Sam Adams and was pleasantly surprised. Middle of the road in strength but tasty and well balanced. This was in response to Foxfire unfortunately I didnt get the quote in here.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

Milking It Productions Pale Ale, and i would wager it has enough IBUs and aroma hops to be and IPA. 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

While I wouldn't call it the best, I will say it is one of the most balanced.

I was VERY impressed with Greenbush's Dunegras.


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Shorts Huma Lupa Licious is much better.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have some norms raggedy ass ipa and some snake dog ipa in fridge right now, both great beers. Did get a nice buzz off 2 hearted on saturday though...great beer also. Even ipa haters dig the 2 hearted.


----------



## FullDraw1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tracker83 said:


> Shorts Huma Lupa Licious is much better.


 You must be from Bellaire. Huma isnt even top 5 in Michigan IPA's...

Two Heart, Centennial, Crooked Tree, Dungras, and Mad Hatter are all superior to anything Shorts puts out... IMO


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> I used to be a hop freak but lately I've been more into Scottish ales and malty strong beers. Had a lager recently called sustanator from perrin that was quite good. If I'm buying a six pack and can't decide what to get I usually end up with dirty bastard.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


have you had the barrel aged Dirty Bastard otherwise known as Backwoods Bastard? also Wulver(which Beer World has for sale right now) is a barrel aged scotch ale and it is just crazy good. its pricey but its a nice treat.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

FishMichv2 said:


> have you had the barrel aged Dirty Bastard otherwise known as Backwoods Bastard? also Wulver(which Beer World has for sale right now) is a barrel aged scotch ale and it is just crazy good. its pricey but its a nice treat.


Backwoods bastard is mighty tasty as well. Definitely a sippin' beer. A few of those and you'll be knocked on your butt.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

I almost tried Backwoods Bastard last year on a little trip to Holland MI. One of the pubs we went to had it but I couldn't talk myself into it due to the price. I kinda regret not tasting it now.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

WHITE BEAR said:


> I almost tried Backwoods Bastard last year on a little trip to Holland MI. One of the pubs we went to had it but I couldn't talk myself into it due to the price. I kinda regret not tasting it now.


i justify my beer buying now by remembering how much i used to pay for crap light beer at sporting events and concerts. backwoods is a world class beer and wulver is right there with it. if you get a chance stop in and grab a bottle of wulver from Beer World before its gone. its pricey but worth it to treat yourself when the time is right. also the Clarkston Union has Shorts Bourbon Wizard on tap right now and thats a nice example of the style also.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> i justify my beer buying now by remembering how much i used to pay for crap light beer at sporting events and concerts. backwoods is a world class beer and wulver is right there with it. if you get a chance stop in and grab a bottle of wulver from Beer World before its gone. its pricey but worth it to treat yourself when the time is right. also the Clarkston Union has Shorts Bourbon Wizard on tap right now and thats a nice example of the style also.


I think I'll stop there today and try the wulver. I think it's been recommended to me before.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> This week, the state's biggest brewery received high accolades from RateBeer.com, which named Bell's Brewery Inc.'s Two Hearted Ale the best India Pale Ale in the world.
> More...


I'm partial to Kewanaw Brew Co. In Houghton, Mi. Not really a fan of THA, like Bell's a little better!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

